
32-bit overflow gets slot machine player's hopes up - cprk83
http://edition.cnn.com/2016/11/01/us/slot-machine-winner-steak-dinner-trnd/index.html
======
cprk83
As I looked at the picture in the article, I realized that the number on the
slot machine's screen looked strangely familiar.

